
YC Summer 2020 interview acceptance – a fantasy - 100-xyz
The YC Summer 2020 batch results will be out tomorrow.  Very likely, we at Toonclip.com will get the boot.  A little fantasy in the meantime.  Below is Siebel of YC inviting us for an interview :-)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;toonclip.com&#x2F;player?key1=802d8d51ec<p>If you have also applied, you can create your own fantasy by forking the above.
======
100-xyz
[https://toonclip.com/player?key1=802d8d51ec](https://toonclip.com/player?key1=802d8d51ec)

Animation here.

~~~
josii004
Did you hear back yet?

~~~
sourav4400
And emails yet?

